
How to Evaluate Your Career - kthejoker2
https://github.com/kthejoker/HowToEvaluateACareer
======
kthejoker2
Hi all, compiler and submitter here. I just couldn't find a list like this on
the Internet - bits and bobs were everywhere, lots of good articles and
content on the topic, but I just needed a compendium to present on the topic
to a group of incoming interns.

Anyway, looking for discussion, feedback and collaboration - pull requests
welcome! - and if this list helps you, I'm glad I could help.

